# World's most accurate pie chart



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL thats doing the rounds on f/b saw it on his page hour ago hehe


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 28, 2012)

If thats Lemon Curd then it's not very accurate.  Where's 'the Pie I've no intention of eating' segment. Of course if it's custard where's the 'Pie, what Pie'


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2012)

Have to say, it looks more like a tart than a pie to me 

I nicked it off FB Steff!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2012)

It's clearly not a real pie.  A real pie would have bits of the pastry round the rest of it missing, plus I dunno bout anyone else, but I've never seen such a neat cut in one.  Everybody knows any pie always has an uneven edge somewhere, which someone just HAS to straighten up and hide the evidence .....


----------



## Austin Mini (Jun 29, 2012)

Mmmmmmelton Mowbray pork pie chart is the pie chart for me. That looks like a tasty tart to me though.


----------



## KateR (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish I could cut pie that neatly.


----------

